
Steelpan Vibrations - peter_d_sherman
https://www.zooniverse.org/projects/achmorrison/steelpan-vibrations/about/research
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"Most instruments access the chromatic scale by manipulating a 1-dimensional
environment, like a string on a guitar or an air column in an oboe. What makes
the steelpan unique and interesting to study is that the vibrations of
different notes are all coupled together because the notes are all embedded in
the same piece of steel."

Related:

Electronic Speckle Pattern Interferometry

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_speckle_pattern_int...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_speckle_pattern_interferometry)

